# Arriving?



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Just wondered what time everyone is arriving tomorrow?

I think I'm going to get there around 8ish. Get parked up and have a look around for a bit first.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm thinking about 8ish as well, 2 hours drive from my place to waxstock...


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

90 mins from mine. Not too bad.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

Matt. said:


> 90 mins from mine. Not too bad.


you drive slow ,watch out for the speed cameras on the a1 everybody:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Probably get there around half 8ish or about 9ish if we stop off.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Probably be after 9am knowing my chauffeur. It's a 2.5 hour drive and I don't think he will be up for 6am.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I guess I'm aiming for 12ish, it's only 10 minutes from where I'm typing


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

davewhitt said:


> you drive slow ,watch out for the speed cameras on the a1 everybody:thumb:


Just going by what google maps say


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

There are a couple around Grantham but none on the a1 from colsterworth to Peterborough, well no fixed cameras


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

you sure ,i was down that way last year and i'm pretty sure there was a few

Speed camera (Gatso) located northbound on the A1, shortly after A1(M) finishes and road becomes two lanes.	More Details >
Stibbington - A1
Speed camera sited on the left hand side of the road on the southbound carriageway of the A1.	More Details >
Stibbington - A1
Speed camera in the roadwork's for the new bridge over the A1, making two cameras in a few hundred metres before...	More Details >

there are more check your route:thumb:
http://www.speedcameramap.co.uk/index.php?lt=52.77737986868112&ln=-0.6117153167724609&zm=14


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

davewhitt said:


> you sure ,i was down that way last year and i'm pretty sure there was a few
> 
> Speed camera (Gatso) located northbound on the A1, shortly after A1(M) finishes and road becomes two lanes.	More Details >
> Stibbington - A1
> ...


All gone  The bridge has been built 4 years + they closed the central reservation off which is why the cameras were there in the first place. The only ones I know of on the A1 near me are the ones around Grantham, from Colsterworth to Peterborough there are no fixed ones. I drive through stibbington everyday from stamford to peterborough


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

mdswente said:


> Probably be after 9am knowing my chauffeur. It's a 2.5 hour drive and I don't think he will be up for 6am.


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We need a maccy d stop on the way down


----------



## Rigbyy (May 6, 2011)

Leave at 9am, get there at 9:30am, nice and easy.:thumb:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

It was a three hour drive from my house...at the Premier Inn now. Depends what time I finish the 'all you can eat' breakfast as to when I get there tomorrow


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

SteveTDCi said:


> All gone


cheers mate,nice to know:wave:


----------

